# Merging MIUI Lockscreens



## hockeyhead019 (Oct 15, 2011)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Theme Manager

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Hey everybody,

Just curious what the steps to doing this would be. What I had in mind was the ability to have the lock general and messages from this one:

http://cellcustomize.com/2012/02/miui-lockscreen-theme-slidel0cke-v3-by-l0cke/

and the ability to see the weather like this one:
http://cellcustomize.com/2012/04/miui-ls-theme-weather-lock-hd/

A shot in the dark is some how dismantle the .mtz file and merge them together... I'm sure it would take a little coding but I have enough experience to do that since I wouldn't really be adding much just making them work together lol

Thanks!


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

It's not hard to do at all. What I did, to learn how lockscreens work, I simply took completed lockscreens and added to it. Just like you're doing.

First step is to download both lockscreens.

Change .mtz to .zip. That way, you can view all the files inside the zip using WinRAR, Winzip, or my preferred program 7zip.

You will see a file inside that folder called lockscreen.

You can either double click it or change lockscreen to lockscreen.zip

Once you do that, you can view the contents inside and you will see a folder called advance. You may also see a theme_values.xml file in that folder also. Theme_values.xml contains everything for what is to be shown on the status bar. You can change true/false values inside theme_values.xml. If it does not contain a theme_values.xml in it, then everything will be shown on the status bar. I prefer to have theme_values.xml in there because it's pointless having 2 battery indicators showing, time, charge mode, etc. Theme_values.xml contains controls for date, notification, status, carrier and other stuff.

If you want theme_values.xml inside I can write the code up quick here for you:


```
<br />
<MIUI_Theme_Values><br />
	<bool name="config_show_status_bar_battery_for_keyguard">false</bool><br />
	<bool name="config_show_status_bar_carrier_for_keyguard">false</bool><br />
	<bool name="config_show_status_bar_date_for_keyguard">false</bool><br />
	<bool name="config_show_status_bar_notification_for_keyguard">false</bool><br />
	<bool name="config_show_status_bar_status_for_keyguard">false</bool><br />
	<bool name="config_show_status_bar_time_for_keyguard">false</bool><br />
	<bool name="config_lock_screen_battery_animation_horizontal">false</bool><br />
</MIUI_Theme_Values><br />
```
The code shown here shows that everything is set to false. Meaning nothing will be shown on the status bar of the lockscreen. I prefer it this way or sometimes I change false to true for signal and for battery indicator.

You can either create this in Notepad++ or you can create it later using RootExplorer app from the Google Play Store.

Here is a link to how I created the theme_values.xml using RootExplorer:

http://forum.xda-dev...202&postcount=2

Ok, so your PNG's and the manifest.xml are in the advance folder.

If you plan on changing PNG's you need to make sure that the x and y values are positioned correctly for the new PNG. See previous lockscreens for their x and y values positions.

manifest.xml is what I'd like to call the entire mechanism of the lockscreen. Without it, it would not function at all. This is where all your coding is (including the x and y values positions). This is where you will need to merge some of your codes, redo several lines and clean it up so the entire lockscreen will be able to function as you want it to after merging.

Once completed, you will need to change the lockscreen.zip back to its' original state (I just change lockscreen.zip to lockscreen). Zip it all up. Then change the completed zip to lockscreenname.mtz. Then transfer it back over to your phone and import it to the Themes app.

Now, I don't know if you actually need help in how to merge the needed codes and PNG's or if you are just asking where you need to edit all these contents. Let us know and someone or myself will help you learn how to merge them together.


----------



## hockeyhead019 (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome thanks Swagger!! I'll fool around and see what I can come up with


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

hockeyhead019 said:


> Awesome thanks Swagger!! I'll fool around and see what I can come up with


Welcome. I'll be around if you get stuck on something.


----------

